# Stylo numérique pour mac os x 10.5



## paulfichtre (8 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un stylo numérique pour le mac, avec lequel est fourni un programme permettant de transformer l'écriture manuscrite en écriture tapuscrite.

Il en existe pour windows, il y a des crayons compatibles pour mac, mais le logiciel permettant de traduire l'écriture manuscrite en caractère pour pc n'est pas compatible...

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Février 2009)

IRIS PEN

Je ne connais ce produit que de nom.


----------



## paulfichtre (9 Février 2009)

Merci, en fait ça c'est un stylo scanner.
Ce que je veux c'est ça : http://www.paperium.com/ et je l'ai trouvé !

Donc je ferme le sujet merci !


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Février 2009)

paulfichtre a dit:


> Merci, en fait ça c'est un stylo scanner.
> Ce que je veux c'est ça : http://www.paperium.com/ et je l'ai trouvé !
> 
> Donc je ferme le sujet merci !



Ah Ok. Pour ça j'ai ma tablette Wacom et Ink (inclus dans Mac OS X).


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Février 2009)

Ca à l'air vraiment top le produit de paperium, par contre 260  ça calme un peu. En tout cas pour le moment parce que ça pourrait me tenter un jour ou l'autre, merci pour cet instant découverte


----------



## normafnor (10 Février 2009)

bof bof  
j'ai eu un stylo équivalent (logitech IO pen 2) sous windows en 2006.
c'est vraiment le même stylo : un gros bic en plastique assez peu maniable et cheap pour le prix (je l'avais payé moins cher genre 99) à l'époque le logiciel était marrant mais en fait inutilisable en routine.
 le logiciel a une fonction d'auto apprentissage et même d'amélioration qui marche pas mal quand tu t'appliques (quand tu le sors de la boite) 
En réunion ou en formation tu écris vite , avec des abréviations  , des termes techniques... et c'est la cata! 
le temps passé à corriger est supérieur à celui passer à reprendre des notes prises sur un bloc avec un stylo de base .c'est peut être variable selon l'écriture mais il faut quand même bien lever le stylo entre les mots

Vu le prix, je déconseille ce qui n'est pour l'instant qu'un gadget dont on se lasse assez vite


----------



## glenans61 (14 Février 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ah Ok. Pour ça j'ai ma tablette Wacom et Ink (inclus dans Mac OS X).


je me permet de vous contacter car j'ai acheter une tablette graphique wacom bamboo..elle fonctionne tres bien comme une souris mais "ink" se desactive tout le temps et je ne vois jamais apparaitre la palette flottante....avez vous une solution ???
cordialement
glenans61


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Février 2009)

glenans61 a dit:


> je me permet de vous contacter car j'ai acheter une tablette graphique wacom bamboo..elle fonctionne tres bien comme une souris mais "ink" se desactive tout le temps et je ne vois jamais apparaitre la palette flottante....avez vous une solution ???
> cordialement
> glenans61



Je n'ai pas ce modèle de tablette, mais une Graphire 4. Toutefois, il s'agit du même pilote.

J'utilise actuellement, avec Mac OS X.5.6, la version 5.1.0-3 de décembre 2008 et provenant du site Wacom.

Nota : Il m'a fallu d'abord désinstaller la version précédente en suivant le processus dédié.


----------

